# Tuna Mayo Pasta.



## W4SIM

Ok, this might be slightly silly, but i know of the 3 Tuna and Pasta are good, whilst Mayo is probably not so good.

The question here is wether to allow Mayo in or keep it out?

I mean its no good having tuna pasta if you then knock all the goodness out of it by putting mayo in it. It could be abit like doing more bad than good.

So which way is it?

And can pasta work out to be bad for you in general if your not doing regular exercise? All them carbs just sitting there not being burned away.


----------



## gerg

why not use a tomato and garlic based sauce, much nicer, add in some cream or cheese if you need fats

pesto is another option, flavourful, so you need less

or sweet chilli sauce..

or reggae sauce 

lots of options


----------



## robisco11

depends how much mayo your having, how often and what your aims are. If your trying to gain weight a little mayo wont do any harm imo. If your watching your intake closely though, go with something else if you need to add something. good ideas above!


----------



## W4SIM

My general aim is to get fitter. This may be being slightly generic with no major goal you may think, but i want to get some strength first then do some proper body buidling. Iv been doing it ON and OFF for some time now and its not really getting me anywhere. I stopped almost a year ago due to Tennis Elbow, so im a little rusty.

The main problem at the minute is my gut, theres too much fat on it, and this is really whats letting me down. Although the rest of my frame is perhaps slightly skinny, its still in good shape. So in essence, im trying to get rid of fat, and from one particular place. I think this fat started coming on the last time i went in the way of Pasta and then didnt train, a couple of years back.


----------



## robisco11

W4SIM said:


> My general aim is to get fitter. This may be being slightly generic with no major goal you may think, but i want to get some strength first then do some proper body buidling. Iv been doing it ON and OFF for some time now and its not really getting me anywhere. I stopped almost a year ago due to Tennis Elbow, so im a little rusty.
> 
> The main problem at the minute is my gut, theres too much fat on it, and this is really whats letting me down. Although the rest of my frame is perhaps slightly skinny, its still in good shape. So in essence, im trying to get rid of fat, and from one particular place. I think this fat started coming on the last time i went in the way of Pasta and then didnt train, a couple of years back.


it wont have come on simply because you ate pasta, it came on because you were consuming more calories than you were burning. If your aim is to lose fat you'd be best of posting your diet and training etc and get people to chip in and try and help.


----------



## W4SIM

gerg said:


> why not use a tomato and garlic based sauce, much nicer, add in some cream or cheese if you need fats
> 
> pesto is another option, flavourful, so you need less
> 
> or sweet chilli sauce..
> 
> or reggae sauce
> 
> lots of options


Chilli Sauce :confused1: What, are you pregnant? :laugh:

Only kidding, each to their own i guess.

I do love Green Pesto, i normally mix that into pasta with Creme Fraiche.

Might go and have a look at the recipe section in abit.


----------



## W4SIM

robisco11 said:


> it wont have come on simply because you ate pasta, it came on because you were consuming more calories than you were burning. If your aim is to lose fat you'd be best of posting your diet and training etc and get people to chip in and try and help.


I dont think people are gona chip in as much as want to shoot me with my current, colourful and varied diet. :whistling:

But i am getting sick of the "podge" im carrying and i really want to do something about it this time around. I thought i would have a good crack at it last time and then i injured myself. And as a result i let myself go a little in the way of food aswell.


----------



## robisco11

W4SIM said:


> I dont think people are gona chip in as much as want to shoot me with my current, colourful and varied diet. :whistling:
> 
> But i am getting sick of the "podge" im carrying and i really want to do something about it this time around. I thought i would have a good crack at it last time and then i injured myself. And as a result i let myself go a little in the way of food aswell.


im sure people wont, from what iv seen people are willing to offer support and help, you can only try..


----------



## Gooders

Nothing wrong with the extra light mayo for someone at your level of training I would think mate.

Post up your diet, no one will care if it is awful, we can just give you pointers how to make it better.

Don't be shy :thumb:


----------



## W4SIM

robisco11 said:


> im sure people wont, from what iv seen people are willing to offer support and help, you can only try..





Gooders said:


> Nothing wrong with the extra light mayo for someone at your level of training I would think mate.
> 
> Post up your diet, no one will care if it is awful, we can just give you pointers how to make it better.
> 
> Don't be shy :thumb:


Cheers chaps, if theres more helpful ones like you then i should be alright.

I guess the best place to post would be the "Starters" section, or should it be in this section?


----------



## robisco11

W4SIM said:


> Cheers chaps, if theres more helpful ones like you then i should be alright.
> 
> I guess the best place to post would be the "Starters" section, or should it be in this section?


just post it in this diet section


----------



## W4SIM

robisco11 said:


> just post it in this diet section


Well, get ready for a laugh then. :innocent:


----------



## breamking

why not put some bq sauce on it tastes great had pasta and tuna today with it on yum yum


----------



## W4SIM

breamking said:


> why not put some bq sauce on it


I hope thats supposed to be bbq sauce and not something from b+q 

But yeah, might give that a try.

For now though, iv replaced the Mayo with Creme Fraiche.


----------



## stone14

adding mayo to tuna and paster wont 'knock' the goodness out of it. if you gain weight easy then why not use low fat (light) mayo? there is nothing wrong with adding fat to meals, i think ppl fuss over fats too much, just try not to eat alot of bad fats. just add mayo imo

i make my tuna pasta mayo like this.

200g mayo

300g pasta

2-3 tins tuna

im bulking so im not bothered about the full fat mayo, i need high cal intake to gain so more cals the better.

you can still be healthy and still eat fats, fat is good for growth and good for your hormones


----------



## W4SIM

stone14 said:


> adding mayo to tuna and paster wont 'knock' the goodness out of it. if you gain weight easy then why not use low fat (light) mayo? there is nothing wrong with adding fat to meals, i think ppl fuss over fats too much, just try not to eat alot of bad fats. just add mayo imo
> 
> i make my tuna pasta mayo like this.
> 
> 200g mayo
> 
> 300g pasta
> 
> 2-3 tins tuna
> 
> im bulking so im not bothered about the full fat mayo, i need high cal intake to gain so more cals the better.
> 
> you can still be healthy and still eat fats, fat is good for growth and good for your hormones


Ok, i think "knock the goodness out of it" was a bad phrase to use on my part. lol

What i ment was wether the badness of the mayo will balance out all the goodness of the tuna and pasta and make it a more "neutral" food. Neutral being that it doesnt do you any harm, but it wont do you any good either.

I dont put on weight easily, but the stuff i have put on over the years is what im now trying to get rid of. Most definatly easier said than done.


----------



## stone14

W4SIM said:


> Ok, i think "knock the goodness out of it" was a bad phrase to use on my part. lol
> 
> What i ment was wether the badness of the mayo will balance out all the goodness of the tuna and pasta and make it a more "neutral" food. Neutral being that it doesnt do you any harm, but it wont do you any good either.
> 
> I dont put on weight easily, but the stuff i have put on over the years is what im now trying to get rid of. Most definatly easier said than done.


you cant make food a neutral food by adding in bad fats it doesnt work like that, your body will use the protein and carbs from tuna and pasta just the same.

"trying t get rid of" so your cutting? if so then full fat mayo will prob be a bad choice if your trying to cut cals

but eating fat wont make you fat, eating excess cals makes you gain weight not fat


----------



## breamking

lol yep thats right w4sim buddy get it from morrisions nantos something like that tastes great add it to me plain pasta and rice all the time love the stuff lol


----------



## stone14

wats nantos?


----------



## breamking

its a sauce comes in various flavors ie bq chilli etc love the stuff stone buddy


----------



## W4SIM

stone14 said:


> you cant make food a neutral food by adding in bad fats it doesnt work like that, your body will use the protein and carbs from tuna and pasta just the same.
> 
> "trying t get rid of" so your cutting? if so then full fat mayo will prob be a bad choice if your trying to cut cals
> 
> but eating fat wont make you fat, eating excess cals makes you gain weight not fat


Right, that makes it clearer actually.

Yeah im trying to lose weight/fat from the gut as i look pregnant with it. :tongue:

The only bad things iv heard about stuff like pasta, bread, rice etc is that they're loaded with carbs, which are harder to burn off than fat. :confused1:


----------



## W4SIM

breamking said:


> lol yep thats right w4sim buddy get it from morrisions nantos something like that tastes great add it to me plain pasta and rice all the time love the stuff lol


Will give it a try bud, thanks. You just dont think these kinda things go with stuff like pasta.


----------



## breamking

find it with the hp sauces etc w4sim buddy


----------



## W4SIM

breamking said:


> find it with the hp sauces etc w4sim buddy


Thank you my friend.

Though il be round yours for a refund if this fails. :laugh:


----------



## breamking

lol no worries


----------



## W4SIM

stone14 said:


> wats nantos?


He was close, its Nandos.

Nandos BBQ Sauce, Nandos Chicken marinade sauce etc etc.

Got some of the BBQ sauce so lets see what happens when this goes in with the tuna and pasta.


----------

